# Pompano Question



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the best way to clean and cook pompano? I have been catching a few of them last season and this season but gave them to my fishing partner. My girlfriend doesn't eat a lot of seafood but I thought she might like pompano since many say they are the best eating fish you can catch. Normally I would fillet them then skin them and fry up fish fingers for her. Your crunchiest fish fry would be appreciated too.I have used Zatarain's and flour/bread crumbs both with an egg wash with decent luck. The Zat's usually runs a bit salty and not thick enough for us, but I don't know if I trust the bread crumb flour recipe in terms of flavor...

Thanks!

Mike (mdrobe2)


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle2.html


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Try smoking them...


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Gill & gut 'em then grill 'em whole.


----------

